# Any one else board



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Is any one else board. Or are yall in bed. If your in bed goodnight. But if not hi. Talk to you in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm awake now. Hopefully, you're sleeping.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, I'm awake now. Hopefully, you're sleeping.


Yeah i was. Also my goggle was runing super slow.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so bored too


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I usually don't get very bored with my big family making a lot of noise and chaos in the house. usually nothing get's boring around here. But I'm lucky to have a bigger family. I definitely enjoy having siblings around, it makes the house just a million times better since usually I always have something to do when they are around. Do any of you have siblings or are you a only child?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I usually don't get very bored with my big family making a lot of noise and chaos in the house. usually nothing get's boring around here. But I'm lucky to have a bigger family. I definitely enjoy having siblings around, it makes the house just a million times better since usually I always have something to do when they are around. Do any of you have siblings or are you a only child?


I have siblings


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I have siblings


How many? Brothers or sisters?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> How many? Brothers or sisters?


I kot tow swiskters


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I kot tow swiskters


WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOUR SPELLING?? IS THIS SOME KIND OF JOKE?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I kot tow swiskters


How old are they? How old are you?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I usually don't get very bored with my big family making a lot of noise and chaos in the house. usually nothing get's boring around here. But I'm lucky to have a bigger family. I definitely enjoy having siblings around, it makes the house just a million times better since usually I always have something to do when they are around. Do any of you have siblings or are you a only child?


No i am not i have a brother


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> No i am not i have a brother


Wow, how old?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, how old?


14 almost 15


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> 14 almost 15


How old are you


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> How old are you


She said she was 12


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> She said she was 12


Oh um I thought this is 13+


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh um I thought this is 13+


Oh, I don't know, I think the admins are the judges of that..


----------

